# Something new-money clip



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Been a while since I have posted anything over here. Been lurking on a regular basis, just have not had time. Anyway, here is one of my latest endeavors. This is a chrome money clip with a piece of Blue Galaxy "Original Cactus Blank". The clip came from a company that normally takes a picture you send them and embeds it in resin, then applies it to the clip. I asked if they would be willing to sell me just the clip and they obliged. I do not like the money clip kits that are available from the woodturning suppliers and like this one MUCH better.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

could you move the $5 just bit, take another photo, and post it?

I need to go shopping. 

oh, and that's very nice work as usual, Curtis!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I like that clip Curtis. It looks very good. I wonder what it would look like with the Osage Orange Worthless Wood?


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice! I love the cactus handles for knives. One of these days I will get some for the knives I make. Nice job!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Panch0,

Send me an e-mail or PM when you are ready to try one and I will send you a coupon code that will get you a good discount! I have room to discount these some but have to keep the price where it is on my website since I have a couple of retailers and can not under price them.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I sure will mesquite, I need to get some blades sold to replenish my funny money supply. But I will get back to you. Thanks and great work!


----------

